# Hi, I'm new here



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi my name is Mehgan and I'm from Ohio, I've been a huge fan of Halloween for as long as I can remember. For about the past 3 years myself and some of my family and friends put together a yard haunt (we also bring it into the front room of my house as well) for trick or treat night.
I just happened to stumble upon this forum a few days ago and it looks like a great place to get new ideas and see other amazing haunts!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. This is a wonderful place to share ideas, learn from others and share your pictures. We LOVE pictures around here. Nice meeting you.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Yes.. yes.. Yes.. we do love pictures.. hope you share some soon.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome - now that your here you can never leave :xbones:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Greetings! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Mehgan (Moon00).........Glad to have you here!
You "stumbled" to the right spot... 
Boy, anytime I "stumble", I end up on the ground.........nice going there! LOL


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, and stumble away.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, what Slimy said!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome Moon. I'm new as well, but so far everyone's been rather wonderful. Mind you, it's the honeymoon period, and once they see me without my make-up in the morning, it could all go pear-shaped.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome. This place has been a real inspiration to me, so I know it will help you.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Moom00...Lots to see here (and learn) Hope you like it!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You couldn't find a better place to hang your hat.


----------

